# aux dépens de



## noddy

Hello
can anyone please help me with the phrase "au dépend de" in the context below

les surfaces agricoles augmenteraient de 220 000 ha par an au dépend des terres marginales qui autrefois étaient laissées en jachère 

thanks
Noddy

MODERATOR NOTE: This thread is now merged to contain several similar threads
NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Nous avons fusionné plusieurs fils traitant de ce même sujet


----------



## BERENICE S

Hello Noddy,

Actually it should be "aux dépens de..." which means "at the expense of"

bye -B.


----------



## edwingill

aux depens =at the expense of


----------



## CTwomey

Hi can you help me with the translation of "au depend de" in this context, "les patients distinguent difficilement la colere de la peur au depend de la peur."

Thank you


----------



## Dr. Baha'i

I think it must be "aux dépens de," but beyond that I can't say right now.


----------



## Lezert

Hello CTwomey,
It is really not a very clear sentence, ( and by the way it should be " aux _dépens _de ...")
The meaning seems to be that it is quite difficult for the patients to make the difference between anger and fear, most the time they think it is anger


----------



## CTwomey

thanks for the responses, it's strange that he keeps using au depend de, but your translation does make sense Lezert thank you


----------



## iriadel

Hello...the exact translation would be "at the expense of"
hope it helps, though I might be a little late


----------



## guillaume_en_oregon

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me traduire cette phrase, s'il vous plaît?

"Le Paris Saint-Germain s’est qualifié pour les 8e de finale de la Coupe de la Ligue aux dépends de l’AS Monaco."

Je la comprends bien, "PSG qualified for the round of 16 (8 matches) by beating Monaco", mais la traduction littérale de "dépends" comme nom m'interesse particulièrement.  Je ne vois nulle part cette utilisation d'une forme de dépendre 

Merci!


----------



## Nathalie1963

Il s'agit du mot "dépens" et non "dépen*d*s" Cela se dit en anglais "at the expense of".


----------



## la grive solitaire

It seems to be an alternative form of _aux dépens de _ http://www.cce.umontreal.ca/capsules/2856.htm 
...ou c'est une coquille.


----------



## Nathalie1963

L'utilisation de "au dépend, aux depénds" est-elle uniquement québécoise? Je ne me souviens pas la trouver en français de France.


----------



## Gil

[...]
Je note sur le site mentionné par Grive:


> Contrairement à ce que l’on pourrait croire, *le nom dépens appartient à la famille du verbe dépenser* (du latin _dispendere_ qui a le sens de « partager »), et non à celle du verbe _dépendre_ (du latin _dependere_ qui a le sens de « se rattacher à »). C’est pourquoi il n’y a pas de _d_ à la fin du nom _dépens_.


Il s'agissait d'un avertissement pour les Québécois fautifs.


----------



## Zob

Maybe I am being particularly stupid, but I simply cannot get the sense of "aux dépens de" in a context like the one below:

_Le patient présentait un syndrome akinéto&shy;rigide asymétrique aux dépens de l’hémicorps droit sans tremblement, mais associé à un opso-myoclonus._
 
Somehow, the usual translation "at the expense of" does not seem to fit. I would very much welcome some suggestions!
 
Thank you.


----------



## DeLaMancha

It seems like you're not stupid at all, look this link : http://fr.thefreedictionary.com/aux+d%C3%A9pens+de
To me, "_aux dépens de_" = "_être néfaste à_"
In your sentence you should say : _"le patient présentait un syndrome akinétorigide asymétrique qui nuisait *ou* (qui était) néfaste à l'hémicorps droit ....."_ etc


----------



## Zob

Thank you, DeLaMancha! So, when I put "affecting" (which I did as a temporary measure), I was about right, I guess!


----------



## DeLaMancha

I do think so


----------



## Anicot

Bonjour / Hello,

J'aimerais traduire "au dépens de" (≠ en faveur de) et non "aux dépens de" (= à la charge de) (_meanings totally different_).


La phrase :

En revanche, aux Pays-Bas, au Danemark, en Suède et en Belgique, la  propriété de maisons s’est développée aux dépens de la location  d’appartements.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Mauricet

D'après le CNRTL, *_au dépens de_ n'existe pas, _dépens_ est un nom masculin pluriel. D'ailleurs la phrase donnée en contexte dit bien _aux dépens de_ la location d'appartements. L'idée est que le développement de la propriété des maisons a empêché celui des locations. Ce n'est pas seulement _in place of_, même si je ne sais pas comment traduire cette nuance ...


----------



## Quaeitur

I agree with Mauricet.   

How about: *to the prejudice of* ... ?


----------



## la grive solitaire

I think the meaning here is _at the expense of , _meaning "to the detriment of".

_...houses have been developped at the expense of rental apartments._


----------



## aliyoni

so what does it mean when we say:

' Aux dépens de mes voeux les plus doux, je faisais le bonheur d'un héros...'.


----------



## kengwilson

"Affecting" is neutral, "detrimental to" adds the idea of affecting _negatively_.

KGW


----------



## DeLaMancha

aliyoni said:


> so what does it mean when we say:
> 
> ' Aux dépens de mes voeux les plus doux, je faisais le bonheur d'un héros...'.



I do not know who is speaking (though I think it is from a French 'classic') but to me she is upset to do something nice to someone she does not like (may be because she loves someone else)


----------



## kengwilson

DeLaMancha said:


> I do not know who is speaking (though I think it is from a French 'classic') but to me she is upset to do something nice to someone she does not like (may be because she loves someone else)




That's the way it sounds to me, too. Mithridate   Racine.

"Against all my tenderest wishes I satisfied the desires of the hero that you are, Sire."  Very melodramatic.

KGW


----------



## aliyoni

Yes, it is from Mithridate of Racine. At last i get what this phrase says. Thank you DeLaMancha and kengwilson.


----------



## kmayna22

Hello! So "au dépend de" does not exist? Here is my sentence, and I think it should actually be "aux depens de" also!
"...une nette hausse de la part des extensions *au dépend de* la création par rapport à 2010."
"...a substantial increase from extensions *at the expense of/dependent on* creation compared to 2010."

MErci!!!!


----------



## pointvirgule

kmayna22 said:


> So "au dépend de" does not exist?


That's correct, _au *dépend de_ is a mistake.
For your context, how about, _to the detriment of_?


----------



## qusiemargo

Following Quaeitur, for something softer than "at the expense of", we might consider "to the detriment of"


----------

